# Upgrade post nuova installazione su core 2 duo T5500

## rb34

Ho installato gentoo stage3 sul portatile, un core 2 duo T5500.

Ho messo lo stage3 x86 generico (i386) perché avevo paura che il 686 non fosse del tutto adatto per questo processore.

Ho installato il minimo, e prima di procedere oltre vorrei aggiornare il sistema base alle ultime versioni.

Vorrei chiedervi se è corretto quanto sto per fare:

in /etc/make.conf ho cambiato 

```
CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"
```

in 

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
```

e poi, anche se la cosa che mi importa è quella appena scritta, ho messo i seguenti CFLAGS

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
```

ora penserei di lanciare

emerge -ueD world

E' giusta la procedura??

Vedo che il gccc è già il 4.1 quindi quello sta già a posto.

----------

## lucapost

Per fortuna hai SOLO PENSATO ad una grandissima cagata. 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

C'Ã¨ tutto quello che ti serve.

----------

## Elbryan

Oh my god..

Ho il tuo stesso procio (che notebook hai?)

```

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

```

 :Smile: 

>ciaps<Last edited by Elbryan on Sat Dec 23, 2006 11:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rb34

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Per fortuna hai SOLO PENSATO ad una grandissima cagata. 
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags
> 
> C'Ã¨ tutto quello che ti serve.

 

Non capisco quello che vuoi dire.

Ho guardato proprio quella pagina per scegliere le CFLAGS giuste, e la sezione core2duo riporta proprio

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

Puoi indicarmi quale è la "grandissima cagata" esattamente?

----------

## Elbryan

 *rb34 wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   Per fortuna hai SOLO PENSATO ad una grandissima cagata. 
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags
> 
> C'Ã¨ tutto quello che ti serve. 
> ...

 

Quoto dal sito:

Note: As of GCC 4.1.1, there are rumors that specifying 'nocona' for '-march' may degrade performance:

----------

## rb34

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho il tuo stesso procio (che notebook hai?)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho un sony vaio vgn-fe31b

Come mai hai messo CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" e non CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"?

----------

## Elbryan

Perché i 32bit mi piacciono di più.

Intel nativo è a 32bit ed emula i 64.  :Smile: 

----------

## rb34

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quoto dal sito:
> 
> Note: As of GCC 4.1.1, there are rumors that specifying 'nocona' for '-march' may degrade performance:

 

Sì avevo letto, ma francamente ai "rumors" non dò mai molto peso.

Ok, diciamo siano veri, allora metto -march=prescott??

----------

## Elbryan

Copiati i miei .. sul mio funge alla grande (ho un dell inspiron 640m).

Ricorda quando compili il kernel:

"make -j3 && make -j3 modules_install"

Ciaps;)

----------

## rb34

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Copiati i miei .. sul mio funge alla grande (ho un dell inspiron 640m).
> 
> Ricorda quando compili il kernel:
> 
> "make -j3 && make -j3 modules_install"
> ...

 

Ok grazie.

Non era comunque tanto una questione di fungere... perché anche l'i386 va, è che già che si ricompila tutto volevo ottenere il massimo delle prestazioni

----------

## Elbryan

Credo che la mia configurazione sia quella che ti dia il massimo dal tuo processore.  :Smile: 

Ovviamente a 32bit ..

----------

## rb34

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Credo che la mia configurazione sia quella che ti dia il massimo dal tuo processore. 
> 
> Ovviamente a 32bit ..

 

Sì ma una cosa non l'ho capita: il processore io sapevo essere a 64 bit, prob.te sono ignorante ma cosa intendi tu dicendo che emula i 64bit?

----------

## lucapost

il mio lspci restituisce:

```
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
```

Da qui deduco che il mio processore Ã¨ un 64bit.

Non so quanto sia sano per il tuo notebook, cambiare le opzioni di compilazione da 32 a 64 bit,

Posta il risultato di:

```
lspci

uname -a
```

Ma hai installato gentoo a partire da uno stage3 32 o 64 bit?

L'unico modo che conosco per avere un sistema a 64bit Ã¨ installare gentoo da uno stage3 a 64bit, facendo il boot con minimal o livecd a 64bit.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Per fortuna hai SOLO PENSATO ad una grandissima cagata

 Complimenti per la risposta...   :Rolling Eyes: 

@rb34

la scelta dell'architettura dello stage3 e la compilazione sono operazioni che andrebbero fatte prima di cominciare ad installare. Un post o una ricerca sul forum ti avrebbero risparmiato un bel po' di tempo e ti avrebbero chiarito le idee.

Ora la soluzione migliore sarebbe reinstallare: cambiare chost ha generato, a chi ci ha provato, + problemi che altro. Potrai trovare sul forum molte info a riguardo.

Ora prima decidi se avere un sistema a 64bit o a 32bit. Visto che sembra esser la tua prima installazione io ti suggerisco di partire con un'installazione a 32bit. Quando poi avrai abbastanza confidenza con gentoo potrai tranquillamente effettuare una nuova installazione a 64bit.

Scelto questo parti da un livecd a 32 o 64bit [anche se c'è scritto amd64 va bene anche per gli intel]

Imposta SOLO le cflags (non cambiare MAI chost)

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

e segui felice l'handbook

----------

## rb34

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @rb34
> 
> la scelta dell'architettura dello stage3 e la compilazione sono operazioni che andrebbero fatte prima di cominciare ad installare. Un post o una ricerca sul forum ti avrebbero risparmiato un bel 
> ...

 

Dunque, uso gentoo da due anni, tuttavia lo uso su un p4 dove cosa fare e quanti bit c'erano era un po' più chiaro.

Sono partito da stage3 x86 (i386) perché c'era quello i686 ma pensavo non fosse del tutto adatto al core2duo. Non so se ho sbagliato su questo.

Ora io provo questo, a cambiare chost in i686 e riemergere tutto (emerge -uDe world), che secondo quello che so dovrebbe ricompilare tutto secondo le nuove impostazioni di cflags e chost.

Non ho capito bene perché per chi non è "esperto" consigli l'installazione a 32bit... non è solo questione di come compila il compilatore??

----------

## rb34

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Posta il risultato di:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

uname-a

```
Linux vaio 2.6.17.13 #1 SMP Sat Dec 23 14:15:58 

i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz GNU/Linux

```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7400 (rev a1)

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

0a:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

0a:03.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

0a:03.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

0a:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 02)

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma hai installato gentoo a partire da uno stage3 32 o 64 bit?
> 
> L'unico modo che conosco per avere un sistema a 64bit Ã¨ installare gentoo da uno stage3 a 64bit, facendo il boot con minimal o livecd a 64bit.

 

sono partito da stage3 x86 i386 quindi 32 bit di sicuro

----------

## vcam

 *Quote:*   

> ="Scelto questo parti da un livecd a 32 o 64bit [anche se c'è scritto amd64 va bene anche per gli intel]
> 
> 

 

No dai... non ho mai installato gentoo a 64 bit perchè ero convinto (non trovando nulla per Intel64) che la distro non fosse ancora pronta per i processori Intel, mentre ora leggo che amd64 va bene anche per gli Intel...... no dai!!!  :Embarassed: 

Ciao e buone feste a tutti

Vcam (Fabio)

----------

## Luca89

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Non ho capito bene perché per chi non è "esperto" consigli l'installazione a 32bit... non è solo questione di come compila il compilatore??

 

E' una architettura meno testata e ci possono essere problemi con i vari pacchetti binari. Comunque, se vuoi cambiare CHOST su i686 devi reinstallare da stage3 per i686, farlo in corsa può dare vari problemi e gli sviluppatori non supportano questa operazione. Inoltre, perchè i686 non doveva essere buono per core duo? Avresti fatto bene a documentarti meglio.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Sì ma una cosa non l'ho capita: il processore io sapevo essere a 64 bit, prob.te sono ignorante ma cosa intendi tu dicendo che emula i 64bit?

 

sono 64 bit non veri.

il processore indirizza la memoria a 64 bit, ciò vuol dire che deve avere registri a 64 bit pe rocntenere gli indirizzi, ma le operazioni non sono nativamente a 64, ma ci si arriva con qualche barbatrucco... insomma... sono 64 ma non sono del tutto reali.

comuqnue non me ne farei un problema. quella che i 64 bit sono più veloci è solo una bassa leggenda di paese priva di qualunque tipo di fondamento. è anzi vero il contrario

@Elbryan:

non credere che la situazione sia diversa dalle altre parti. Lo stesso vale per AMD.

anzi... tra le due implementazioni dei 64 bit fatte solo per vendere di Intel e AMD, quella Intel è decisamente la migliore e più performante

----------

## Elbryan

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *rb34 wrote:*   Sì ma una cosa non l'ho capita: il processore io sapevo essere a 64 bit, prob.te sono ignorante ma cosa intendi tu dicendo che emula i 64bit? 
> 
> sono 64 bit non veri.
> 
> il processore indirizza la memoria a 64 bit, ciò vuol dire che deve avere registri a 64 bit pe rocntenere gli indirizzi, ma le operazioni non sono nativamente a 64, ma ci si arriva con qualche barbatrucco... insomma... sono 64 ma non sono del tutto reali.
> ...

 

Ti sbaglia alla grande..

Il processore AMD lavora nativamente a 64bit ed emula i 32..

Ciò non significa che a 64bit vada meglio .. Infatti il codice eseguibile (altresì i binari) utilizzeranno più memoria per fare le stesse cose che facevano a 32 bit.

Poi è il discorso del torrente che va nel fiume.

Se il mio processore ha una portata metaforicamente pari alla portata di un fiume e i programmi utilizzano solo la portata di un torrente non vale manco la pena di costruire un fiume dato che per attraversarlo devo impiegarci più tempo, spendere più risorse..

Spero la metafora sia chiara  :Razz: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Ti sbaglia alla grande..
> 
> Il processore AMD lavora nativamente a 64bit ed emula i 32..
> 
> Ciò non significa che a 64bit vada meglio .. Infatti il codice eseguibile (altresì i binari) utilizzeranno più memoria per fare le stesse cose che facevano a 32 bit.
> ...

 

io avevo in mano la documentazione di AMD che diceva il contrario, così come quella di Intel.

lo stesso set x86_64 è una ESTENSIONE del set x86, che comprende istruzionia  32, 24, 6, 8 e forse anche 4 bit. questo è sufficiente a dire che il processore non è una architettura nativa, come non lo sono mai stati i processori Intel e cloni vari.

vuoi un 64 bit vero? devi necesariamente mollare x86 e derivati. IA64 è a 64 bit veri. PPC64 è a 64 bit veri UltraSPARC è a 64 bit veri.

x86 e derivati no, e non lo saranno mai

----------

## Elbryan

ehm .. x86 è la versione ridotta di x86-32 ...

Cito dalla wikipedia:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> By 2002, it was obvious that the 32-bit address space of the x86 architecture was limiting its performance in applications requiring large data sets. A 32-bit address space would allow the processor to directly address only 4 GB of data, a size surpassed by applications such as video processing and database engines, while using the 64-bit address, one can directly address 16777216 TB of data.
> 
> Intel introduced the IA-64 architecture, the basis for its Itanium line of processors. IA-64 provides a backward compatibility for older 32-bit x86 in emulation mode only; however, this mode of operation is in practice exceedingly slow. [citation needed]AMD, who would traditionally follow the lead of Intel, took the initiative of extending the 32-bit x86 architecture to 64-bit, initially calling it x86-64, later renaming it AMD64. The Opteron, Athlon 64, and Turion 64 families of processors use this architecture. The success of the AMD64 line of processors coupled with the lukewarm reception of the IA-64 architecture prompted Intel to reverse-engineer and adopt the instruction set, adding new extensions of its own and branding it the EM64T architecture.
> ...

 

Cioè in pratica 32 bit son pochi 64 è meglio.

Emulare i 32 rallenta ed in pratica non c'ho capito un accidenti ._.

----------

## riverdragon

Wikipedia conferma quanto detto da chrome: IA64 è realmente a 64 bit, ma (fortunatamente) l'utenza non ci ha pensato nemmeno mezza volta a preferire i 32, o sarebbe dovuto cambiare l'intero parco software per le orribili prestazioni necessarie per emulare il funzionamento a 32 bit, non esistono reali confronti tra i due sistemi che io sappia. AMD invece ha aggiunto delle estensioni a 64 bit su processori pensati per i 32. I vantaggi di questa architettura ibrida si hanno, se non sbaglio, solo in situazioni in cui la precisione in virgola mobile la fa da padrone, o simili; ci sono applicazioni in cui i conti a 64 bit vengono smembrati in 2 con notevole perdita di performance, l'utilizzo dell'architettura ibrida dovrebbe risolvere ciò.

----------

## rb34

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *rb34 wrote:*   Non ho capito bene perché per chi non è "esperto" consigli l'installazione a 32bit... non è solo questione di come compila il compilatore?? 
> 
> E' una architettura meno testata e ci possono essere problemi con i vari pacchetti binari. Comunque, se vuoi cambiare CHOST su i686 devi reinstallare da stage3 per i686, farlo in corsa può dare vari problemi e gli sviluppatori non supportano questa operazione. Inoltre, perchè i686 non doveva essere buono per core duo? Avresti fatto bene a documentarti meglio.

 

Allora, cambiato chost da i386 a i686 ho cominciato a ricompilare e tutto andava, arrivato al libtool mi ha detto che il gcc non riusciva a creare gli eseguibili.

Ora, non ho tempo per indagare e allora ho deciso di ripartire da i686, cambiando poi solo i cflags, ma se il chost in pratica non si può cambiare che allora non si dia la possibilità di cambiarlo, o no?

Quando avrò un po' di tempo mi documenterò sul perché cambiarlo è male, vabbe'.

Ah, udev 103 mi ha dato un sacco di problemi sulla nuova installazione ho rimesso lo 087, occhio.

----------

## Luca89

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Ora, non ho tempo per indagare e allora ho deciso di ripartire da i686, cambiando poi solo i cflags, ma se il chost in pratica non si può cambiare che allora non si dia la possibilità di cambiarlo, o no?

 

Il fatto è che cambiarlo richiede un lavoro parecchio faticoso che i sviluppatori non voglino supportare, quindi consigliano di reinstallare da stage3 e via.

 *Quote:*   

> Ah, udev 103 mi ha dato un sacco di problemi sulla nuova installazione ho rimesso lo 087, occhio.

 

Che problemi? Udev-103 funziona bene sulle mie macchine e anche a molti altri utenti del forum, forse hai sbagliato qualcosa.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> ehm .. x86 è la versione ridotta di x86-32...

 

che come standard non esiste da nessuna parte

bisogna fare attenzione, perché wikipedia non è il depositario del sapere assoluto. sono articoli che scrivono gli utenti, a volte sbagliando.

mi sembra indicativo che Intel e AMD dicano una cosa e wikipedia dice una cosa leggermente diversa. penso che Intel e AMD siano un po' più informati sui processore che loro stessi producono

----------

## Elbryan

Beh è come spiegare Windows visto da Microsoft..

----------

## Luca89

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Beh è come spiegare Windows visto da Microsoft..

 

Beh se Intel a AMD dicono che i loro processori emulano i 64bit non vedo perché non credergli, perché dovrebbero dire una cosa falsa a loro sfavore? Non sarebbe più comodo per loro dire che i loro processori sono 64bit veri?

----------

## rb34

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *rb34 wrote:*   
> 
> Ah, udev 103 mi ha dato un sacco di problemi sulla nuova installazione ho rimesso lo 087, occhio. 
> 
> Che problemi? Udev-103 funziona bene sulle mie macchine e anche a molti altri utenti del forum, forse hai sbagliato qualcosa.

 

In pratica nelle rules c'erano richiami a eseguibili senza full path, e al boot non venivano trovati.

Ora... dopo l'installazione di vari pacchetti, ho tolto udev 087 e rm -rf /etc/udev per poi reinstallare il 103 e funziona... 

Però è leggermente più lento dello 087 e mi crea una eth0 ethernet over ieee1394 e eth1 ethernet, quando io ho una sola scheda di rete. Diciamo che è trascurabile, ma mi sa che rimetto lo 087  :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Però è leggermente più lento dello 087 e mi crea una eth0 ethernet over ieee1394 e eth1 ethernet, quando io ho una sola scheda di rete. Diciamo che è trascurabile, ma mi sa che rimetto lo 087 

 

quello dipende dai moduli del kernel, devi disabilitare il modulo per ieee1394 visto che non lo usi. Tenere quello vecchio te lo sconsiglio, perché il 103 è molto diverso dal precedente e magari fra un po' sarà l'unico supportato.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Però è leggermente più lento dello 087 e mi crea una eth0 ethernet over ieee1394 e eth1 ethernet, quando io ho una sola scheda di rete. Diciamo che è trascurabile, ma mi sa che rimetto lo 087 

 

e tu perché compili il modulo, se non lo usi?

puoi comunque dirgli di non creare quel particolare device.

comunque non penso si possano fare molte considerazioni sulla velocità di udev. si limita a creare devices e caricare moduli, non vedo dove potresti misutrare la velocità

----------

## rb34

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *rb34 wrote:*   Però è leggermente più lento dello 087 e mi crea una eth0 ethernet over ieee1394 e eth1 ethernet, quando io ho una sola scheda di rete. Diciamo che è trascurabile, ma mi sa che rimetto lo 087  
> 
> e tu perché compili il modulo, se non lo usi?

 

Perché per la fretta ho usato genkernel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> puoi comunque dirgli di non creare quel particolare device.
> 
> comunque non penso si possano fare molte considerazioni sulla velocità di udev. si limita a creare devices e caricare moduli, non vedo dove potresti misutrare la velocità

 

Mah, giusto un secondo, al boot... 087 è immediato, 103 no.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Mah, giusto un secondo, al boot... 087 è immediato, 103 no.

 

eh sì... ma non consideri che su quetsa distribuzione devi farti le configurazioni a mano.

con le altre no.

potresti mascherare le versioni suvvessive alla 087-r2, ma non puoi sapere se questo un domani ti causerà problemicon le dipendenze dei pacchetti, per cui forse la soluzione migliore è farsi la configurazione

----------

## l1q1d

Scusatemi, è la prima volta che provo a installare gentoo dopo anni di slackware, vorrei sapere se in definitiva conviene usare il amd64 o x86 per installarlo  visto che non mi sembra che nel topic ci sia una corrente di pensiero ben definita...

----------

## makaveli87

Raga so che è OFF topic però l'argomento per me è importante e ho visto che stavate parlandone qui....

Non ho ancora capito che razza di architettura c'è sotto il Core 2 Duo della intel.

Ho scaricato direttamente l'intero manuale (per intenderci l'Intel 64 and IA-32 Architectures Software Developer's Manual).

C'è scritto che i Core 2 Duo e gli Xeon supportano l'architettura Intel 64.

Ora... se fossero solo i Core 2 Duo potevo pensare ad una emulazione... ma mi sembra che gli Xeon siano 64 bit veri....(dovrebbero derivare dai vecchi Itanium, no?)... quindi i Core 2 Duo sono a 64 bit?? 

In questo caso come architettura penserei di più alla   ia64  (ho guardato la pagina di download di gentoo..)

----------

## Frez

Ho un FE31Z (HW identico, ma con un po' più di RAM e disco), installato da stage3 per amd64, e tutto funge ... o quasi.

La scheda wireless funzionava, poi ha deciso di non funzionare più senza motivo, ma so che ha dato problemi simili anche ad altri a 32 bit.

Ero tentato di rimettere tutto a 32bit, ma quando dico alle ragazze che compilo il kernel di Linux a 64bit, quelle mi cadono tra le braccia come pere cotte ...

----------

## .:chrome:.

l'architettura è completamente diversa dalle precedenti.

quei processori potranno essere sfruttati a fondo quando sarà pubblicato gcc-4.2 e binutils 6.7

allora sarà disponibile -march=merom che userà la corretta implementazione del set di istruzioni e le giuste ottimizzazioni.

fino ad allora, pentium4 a 32 bit è più che adeguato

----------

